# 3 people blew their engines in my city in the past 2 weeks



## BMW330CIM3 (Aug 26, 2002)

I know 3 freaking people who blw their m3 engines. SHould this be happening to a 50k plus car. What's strange is that they drove very normally(no insane redlining day in and out). I was amazed that a car that cost 50 k should be doing this. Hey guys don't get mad but there's no car with as good reliabiltity as a mercedes benz. BELIEVE IT OR NOT ITS TRUE


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

BMW330CIM3 said:


> *Hey guys don't get mad but there's no car with as good reliabiltity as a mercedes benz. BELIEVE IT OR NOT ITS TRUE *


If that's true, tell that to the person in my office who has the loaner vehicle from the local Benz dealer every other week. 

:lmao: :lmao: :lmao:


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

BMW330CIM3 said:


> *Hey guys don't get mad but there's no car with as good reliabiltity as a mercedes benz. BELIEVE IT OR NOT ITS TRUE *


Then why do you own a BMW? Buy a Benz.:flipoff:


----------



## BMW330CIM3 (Aug 26, 2002)

sorry my bmw buddies im not saying that bmw is bad, but benz is known world wide for its quality. If i could afford a clk430 i would get that trust me!!


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

BMW330CIM3 said:


> *sorry my bmw buddies im not saying that bmw is bad, but benz is known world wide for its quality. If i could afford a clk430 i would get that trust me!! *


Hmm.... and BMW isn't known worldwide for its quality as well? 

Last I checked.... BMW was ranked higher than Mercedes for overall quality....  :thumbup:


----------



## Tommy V (May 6, 2002)

*Benz quality going downhill*

BMW330CIM3 Dude,

Go over to www.bimmer.org if you want to learn about the engine issues.

As far as your benz comment, their quality has gone way down hill over the past three to four years. You comment was true before that, not anymore. :banghead: My parents benz mechanic, a MB tech inde shop guy for 35 years told me their quality has eroded to that he wouldnt buy one now.....

BMW is also replacing under warrenty all engines with the affected problem so its not that big of a deal. Shit happens and sure it sucks, but c'est la vie. The S54 motor is one of three in the world that is n/a and puts out over 100hp/liter.


----------



## M3Inline6 (Oct 7, 2002)

If the build date was Oct & Nov of '01, then it's quite possible the motor will have issues. Most of the ones having problems were in the early '02 M3's from those production months. There have been 91 cases documented from all the thousands and thousands of M3's sold worldwide. I don't think that warrants a "bmw lacks quality" label. Most every car, sometime in it's production life, has had issues.....expensive & inexpensive. So give them time. Some act as if M3 motors have been blowing up since their conception. As long as BMW is fixing the issue, it shouldn't be dwelled upon so much.


----------



## BMW330CIM3 (Aug 26, 2002)

I dont only mean the m3 engine, what about the speakers, the door panels, and whats up with one of my head lights falling off. Hey dont get me wrong i drove bMW sweetest shit ever built. I just like exterior of bmw's and the interior of benz< they are super sweet


----------



## M3Inline6 (Oct 7, 2002)

HK speakers aren't that good. I've had them replaced in my passenger side door (like most...along w/ a decklid rattle that was easily fixed), and they still have that *blown speaker* sound. I think it's the amp....and it's too powerful for the speakers that's why BMW came out w/ a lower rated amp. As for the window trim, it's the faulty glue. BMW will fix that! Just take it to the dealer. I've never heard an issue about the lights falling off. That's a new one! What exactly happened? 
I prefer BMW styling over Mercedes, though I do like a few of them. I'd still rather buy a BMW for performance and style. Maybe when I'm older I'll buy a *slushmobile* for a cruiser...but then again, I'd just buy the new 7. That car has really grown on me!


----------



## BMW330CIM3 (Aug 26, 2002)

totally understand you, benz is a older persons car. I know you will never get the performace and the handeling you get from a bmw from a benz. Well that sounded confusing but check this out BENZ will never =BMW and BMW will never =BENZ


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

BMW330CIM3 said:


> *totally understand you, benz is a older persons car. I know you will never get the performace and the handeling you get from a bmw from a benz. Well that sounded confusing but check this out BENZ will never =BMW and BMW will never =BENZ *


not that confusing..... well put.... :thumbup:


----------

